# Murphy's Law Strikes Again



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

If it can go wrong, it will.....

Things that went wrong this Halloween. First, the weather. Pouring rain all afternoon. It stopped about 400pm, only to start again 20 min. into the designated trick or treat time slot. My kids gave up after the first hour, to go home for dry clothes and hot chocalate.
Second the rain managed to get into the moter of my oscalating fan zombie. That was the end of that....Guess the chest cavity wasn't as waterproof as I thought.
Last but not least, the third thing that went wrong tonight was the audio. I had a CD burned with some various graveyard zombie noises, etc but, I wasnt able to play it. For some reason the cd player quit working in my radio. I didnt know of this until the last minute, so no time to buy a replacement....

On a bright note, the TOT's loved the graveyard and the giant spider with the cocooned victim. The fog machine I decided to buy at the last minute really added to the atmosphere of the graveyard. The kids faces made all the difference. On the whole, I had a great time. I didnt let Murphys Law get me down......


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your mishaps. My fog machine ran dry, and now it won't work after fluid was added. That was all that went wrong, and I am grateful.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I had to take it easy with the fog fluid. I had far less than I thought, and all that could be bought locally was ONE QUART... and at $17.99 it was NOT worth it. I bought it regardless... I would have run dry on the big fogger if I hadn't.

Also, the rocking skellie in the chair twisted his screw loose and the crank arm kept coming disconnected. The shaking skellie in the cage kept having issues and the chain kept binding up on the MitB. Looks like I have some improvements to make for next year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That stinks about all the issues you had but like you said, as long as the kids loved what they saw, that's all that matters. I'm sure it was all pretty cool to them regardless of the technical difficulties and uncooperative weather.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I said to my crew right before showtime "everything is all set up now, what ever goes wrong, only we know about it so lets go out and have a great time!" 

It was a great atmosphere all around too for everyone around me seeing that I wasnt worked up about it. I usually get worked up, but decided not to this time. 

I took the same attitude with my wedding and it was the best one ever too! 

I had a few mishaps, but 'sall good. I have to look at a fogger tonight and ocelating fan damage here too. 

Happy to hear everyone enjoyed themselves.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I waited until the last hour to set up my surround sound set up with out testing my recently rebuilt computer. I ran out of time and never got it working, the thunder and lightning worked so all was not lost. I am definatly taking a vacation day for halloween next year. hooking up and debugging 3 stereos,6 speakers, lights and a computer in under an hour and a half is just not an option.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

My only mishap was the CD player was not on "repeat", so I had to keep hitting the start button.I could not see in the dark to change it and it was under the bushes.....Next year,better sound system or my reading glasses and a flashlight that works.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

sorry to hear about the issues... last year my fcg motor burned out and everyone still loved it even though it didn't move.

this year I only had 2 real blunders... one was trying to set up the graveyard music (ala krough) I had accidentially burned it as an mp3 rather than a regular music file and I had to put it in my dvd player, memorize which buttons to push on the remote to select the track and have it repeat, then pull the dvd player out on the porch and hook it up there.

the second was that the crank ghost got tangled up just before we began to pick up... I had noticed that as the crank went by the body/torso pulley the pulley was pulled in so it bumped against the end of the crank as it passed, but it worked well enough to leave it alone, luckily it worked all evening.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I had two motors burned out pretty early in the night so the props truned onto static props. I'm probably the only one who noticed. Was the first time my hubby stayed out front with me all night and I think he enjoyed it. He didn't keep telling me to turn out the light every half hour this year. Got kudos from the tots and parents, so sign me up for next year!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear of the problems. I felt the same way. My dispaly got ruined by the wind 3 days before then a portion of it hallo. morniging by the wind. So I didnt get to get it all set-up as I had to spend time repairing stuff.
I also had audio problems this year, the sounds I wanted I had a problem with my cd burner, so had to use last years. All in all the night turned out great.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

The Only problem I had this year was my "Puker Prop" that runs on a flicker circuit along with a water pump to get more realistic vomit action kept stopping and working very slow. I still pulled through and I have learned from my mistakes and look forward to a better 2007. I feel really bad for you guys that had rain and heavy winds hopefully it will be dry next year. Later all :jol:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Im glad to see that I wasnt the only person to have experienced problems this year. Thanks to everyone that shared their misfortune.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I too had to deal with heavy winds and rain a few days prior to, ruining lots of stuff and setting me back on getting stuff out, wich never got done, plus all the unfinished stuff alreday was a bummer to add to it.


----------

